# Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro



## jannis7002 (5. Dezember 2009)

*Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Hallo
also ich wollt mir eine neue Gaming maus holen ich weiz nur noch nicht welche  und deswegen wollt ich euch fragen was ihr mir empfehlen könntet,.. meine jetzige maus ist die g5 aber da ich sie seit 2 Jahren habe wollte ich mir eine neue holen.
Am besten eine die für ego shooter hauptsächlich cs low bis mid senser guut geeignet ist


----------



## Klutten (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Die...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...zer-mamba-destructor-pad-im-extreme-test.html

oder die...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...occat-kone-der-spielertraum-aller-maeuse.html


----------



## ZeroToxin (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

ich kann nur die Roccat Kone empfehlen.

Hab se selbst 3 mal xD

Für meinen PC, den 2. PC und den Laptop


----------



## buzz243 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

ne G7?? 2 akkus zum wechseln, einstellungen wie bei G5, genauso leicht (naja fast), keinen "connect" button, kein sleep-mode, bluetooth und funzt deshalb bis 10m ohne probs.. 400-2000dpi in 5 stufen solltest du ja schon kennen


----------



## Xion4 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Nur bekommst du diese nur noch im Ausland (USA/Australien/Kanada) via Ebay für neu, ansonsten siehts schlecht aus. Eine Neue ist in der Bucht. Zur Maus selbst, ist eine klasse Maus, in meinen Augen die beste kabellose Maus, ich selbst habe nun aber auch die Kone...kann beide empfehlen, wobei die G7 für ihr Alter eigentlich zu teuer ist.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Also ich persönlich finde die CM Storm Sentinel liegt wesentlich angenehmer in der Hand als die kone und die sentinel is extreeem geil


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

auch wenn ich mich widerhole.. was mich stört, es gibt keine anständigen für linkshänder.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

naja die NZXT Avatar und die Roccat Kova sind beide auch für Linkshänder..


----------



## buzty (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

kinzu und xai nicht zu vergessen! 

gut sind jetzt alles keine nur-linkshänder sondern beidhändig...


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

nächstes jahr mal schauen, aber danke.. mom reicht mir noch meine g3 lasermouse von logitech.


----------



## geheimrat (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

hab mir die CM Storm Sentinel bestellt, müsste dienstag ankommen...die würd ich mir mal ansehen, hat to ratings und 5600dpi...


----------



## jannis7002 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

was haltet ihr von der sentinel


----------



## jannis7002 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

oder der roccat kova


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

also wie gesagt die sentinel hab ich und ich habe keine 5sec gebraucht mich für die zu entscheiden ...hatte die fireglider, die avatar, die kone, die cyborg...aber keine kommt an die sentinel ran..


----------



## grafikpower (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> also wie gesagt die sentinel hab ich und ich habe keine 5sec gebraucht mich für die zu entscheiden ...hatte die fireglider, die avatar, die kone, die cyborg...aber keine kommt an die sentinel ran..





Hat jmd schon erfahrung mit der Microsoft Sidewinder?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Die "alte" sidewinder hatte ich mal in der hand fand ich auch gut hat mich aber nich so überzeugt


----------



## grafikpower (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Die "alte" sidewinder hatte ich mal in der hand fand ich auch gut hat mich aber nich so überzeugt




Naja ich hab jetzt so eine billige standart maus noname. Ich könnte die Sidewinder für 29€ neu haben. Du hattest ja auch schon die Cyborg, ist die heute noch zu empfehlen?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

ich benutz die cyborg immernoch weil ich einfach die vielen tasten und so supergenial find^^


----------



## grafikpower (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> ich benutz die cyborg immernoch weil ich einfach die vielen tasten und so supergenial find^^





Okay nach deiner empfindung: Microsoft Sidewinder oder Saitek Cyborg?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

ich hab mich damals für die cyborg entschieden aber das sollte man selbst in die hand nehmen^^


----------



## grafikpower (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> ich hab mich damals für die cyborg entschieden aber das sollte man selbst in die hand nehmen^^





Hmm okay aber wenn du zufrieden bist nehm ich das mal positiv auf


----------



## KingofKingzZ (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Ich hab die Razer Lachesis, geiles Teil^^


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*



grafikpower schrieb:


> Hmm okay aber wenn du zufrieden bist nehm ich das mal positiv auf


Ich hab sie bis jetzt zu meiner Gamermaus gemacht aber jetz wurd sie halt von der Sentinel abgelöst xD aso ich hatte auch die Razer öhm Krait genau die war eig cool aber n bisl langweilig xD


----------



## grafikpower (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Die Cyborg hats mir irgendwie angetan .


----------



## geheimrat (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

voll der alte mist...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*



geheimrat schrieb:


> voll der alte mist...



nur weil se alt ist heißt es nicht dass sie mist ist, zeig mir doch einfach mal ne maus die diese Tastenmöglichkeiten und eine verstellbare größe hat?


----------



## jannis7002 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

ist doch eqal ob alt or neu hauptsache ihr helft mir jetzt weiter
ich steh zwischen roccat kova
roccat kone
razer mamba und der silent
alles gaile mäuse aber ich brauch eine die mglichstv viele und gut erreichbare tasten zum programmieren hat und die gut für low bis mid senser ist


----------



## jannis7002 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Schneeellllll


----------



## jannis7002 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Alos ich steh noch zwischen der sentinel der g500 und der kova


----------



## jannis7002 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

omq es gibt so viele mäuse also ich hoffe ihr helft mir jetzt
also g9 vs g500 vs kone vs mamba vs sidewinder x8? vs sentinel vs kova vs lachesis vs steelseries xai laser
welche ist am besten


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Sentinel weil man kleine bilder ins oled display machen kann


----------



## Jagdtiger (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Ich würde mal die Roccat KOVA testen, die hat gute Kritiken bekommen und mich selber auch schon überzeugt. (hab die ca. 3 Wochen)

Die liegt klasse in der Hand und ist technisch einwandfrei.


----------



## Low (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

@jannis7002


Statt vier Beiträge hintereinander zuschreiben. drück doch lieber den Editier Knopf.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*



Jagdtiger schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die Roccat KOVA testen, die hat gute Kritiken bekommen und mich selber auch schon überzeugt. (hab die ca. 3 Wochen)
> 
> Die liegt klasse in der Hand und ist technisch einwandfrei.



Woher hast du die Roccat Kova vor 3 Wochen herbekommen Oo da war die doch noch gar nicht released?


----------



## jannis7002 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

also ich hab mich jetzt für die razer mamba entschieden
findet ihr es ist eine fehl entscheidung oder eine gute


----------



## Prinzpaddy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

naja soll ja gar nich so schlecht sein 
ich finde nur das die viel zu teuer ist 
aba wenn du soviel geld ausgeben willst
man kann auch gut viel sparen und ne g500 oder ne g9x oder ne kone nehmen


----------



## jannis7002 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Also hab heut mal nen paar mause angetestet die kone liegt ganz gut in der hand tasten gut erreichbar aber die razer gaile form perfekt für die hand bloß da kommt man an die 2 rechten tasten nicht und ddie mamba konnte ich nicht testen weil die nicht offen lag aber mich würd interessieren ob man an die vorderen 2 tasten rankommt


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Also ich bin bei der Mamba eigentlich ganz gut an die vorderen Tasten gekommen und habe eigentlich recht kleine Hände. Im Endeffekt eine Sache, wie man die Hand auf der Maus positioniert. Legt man die volle Hand auf, so ist das sicher kein Problem. Führt man die Maus nur mit den Fingern, könnte es dagegen knapp werden.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Die Kova hat ne zu hohe LoD. Ich kann immer nur die Xai empfehlen. Sieht schlicht aus aber hat die beste Technik an Bord.


----------



## Andrethw (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

wenn du nur mit den Fingerspitzen spielst kann ich die Logitech G9 empfhelen wenn du gerne mit der ganzen had steuerst die G5/G500 ebenfalls von Logitech


----------



## Jagdtiger (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Ist halt die Frage ob man auf ne low LoD wert legt, ich persönlich absolut nicht.


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Je niedriger die LoD desto besser. Bei der Kova tastet der Sensor je nach Pad noch in einem Zentimeter abstand den Untergrund ab. Auch sonst ist der Sensor eher bescheiden. Bei der Xai ist nach einem Millimeter schluss. Perfekt für Low oder Midsense. Sogar die günstigere Kinzu hat eine niedrige LoD. Aber ist halt ne Maus von Roccat. Nicht wirklich überzeugend von der Technik.


----------



## RaptorX (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Hi,

Hab mir auch vor einer woche den rat für neue peripherie hier eingeholt.
Zu ersetzen war maus, tasta, headset und pad.

Durch den rat von ghost, butzy und bluegun hab ich mich für die XAI und das Steelpad 9HD entschieden.
Ist heute alles angekommen und ich muss sagen das ist eine super kombi und läuft wie geschmiert, das beste was ich je in der hand hatte.

Bei Tastaturen bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden, hab viel über die Logitech tastas gelesen nur sind die riesig und sollen einen nicht besonders guten anschlag bieten (und das ist ja wohl das wichtigste an einer tasta).

Ebenso beim Headset jeder sagt was anderes, vorher hatte ich ein Sennheiser HD 650 was mir leider kaputt gegangen ist und die reparatur würde mich circa 150 euronen kosten womit ich mir auch gleich ein "PRO GAMING" headset leisten könnte. Da ich atm keine Soundkarte mehr habe da Win 7 die Audigy 2ZS egal mit welchen treiber einfach nicht erkennen will muss ich mir das was einfallen lassen.

Kennt jmd eine gute soundkarte fürs spielen nicht 200öken kostet oder ein usb Headset wie das G35 das guten sound liefert?


mfg schönen fasching noch


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Soundkarte hab ich selber die X-FI Xtreme Music drin. Ist für den Preis eine Top Karte. Dazu nutz ich das Siberia V2. Hat einen ausgewogenen Klang und ist von der Verarbeitung her Top.


----------



## Zeto89 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Hallö Leute,

Hier ein kleiner erfahrungsbericht von mir:

Ich wollte meine 4 Jahre alte Razer Daimondback ( 1.version), gegen etwas neues eintauschen.
Anfangs stand ich im Laden und es kamen nur die Logitech G500 oder die Roccat Kone in frage.

Logitech G500 mitgenommen, dachte die wäre am bessten verarbeitet.
So war das am ende doch nicht. Die Maus ist nichts für Razer user.
Schwerere Tastenanschläge, lautes Klicken, Lautes Scrollrad, das auch noch zu soft für meinem Geschmack war. Kaum vorteile gegenüber meiner alten Razer DB.

Nach langem gucken im internet und viel erfahrungsberichten, kam ich zu dem entschluss es muss einfach Razer sein.
Auch wenn Razer dank der Kinderkrankheiten einen schlechten Ruf bei Nagern hat, sind das für mich die bessten gaming Mäuse.

Also habe ich geschaut was es da so neues gibt und habe die Mamba entdeckt.
Laut PCGH bericht ein super Teil, leider ein hoher Preis.
Dazu noch viele Erfahrungsberichte gelesen von sämtlichen "macken", aber genommen hab ich diese dann trozdem.

Keine Macken, Keine Treiber Probleme, geniale Maus.
Neueste Treiber version 1.07 instaliert und mit dem neuesten Firmwareupdater 1.08.13 alles kein problem gewesen.
lediglich eine 2. maus sollte man in dem moment des Firmwareupdatens zur hand haben.

Preis liegt derzeit bei rund 105€ !

Ich bereue diesen kauf nicht und Edel sieht das ganze dazu auch noch aus


----------



## mercenary (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gamer Maus für max 100 Euro*

Also ich bin total begeistert von der Kova, btw die gibts bei Mindfactory atm zum Schleuderpreis, also falls du mit dem gedanken spielst, dir eine solche zuzulegen, hier ist der link.
ROCCAT Kova Pure Performance - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------

